# 90651 - hpv 9



## mistysmith311 (May 12, 2015)

how do we bill the new HPV 9 vaccine? are there additional components to bill for this vaccine?


----------



## Melissasuewashburn (May 13, 2015)

The key thing to do when billing for the 90651 is to make sure you have the correct NDC code listed on the claims and also bill the admin code.

However, we recently started providing this to our patients and have already received a few rejections - mainly from Federal BCBS - so I would also caution you to verify with each carrier that they do cover this service.


----------

